# Banshee - Sky Atlantic 29th April



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Hearing good things about this. I know it was discussed on the Revolution thread but ive just seen it hits our TV's on the 29th April..

http://www.geektown.co.uk/tvairdates/banshee/


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Will be definitely giving this a go.....


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Warning - This show contains extremely strong violence and scenes of a sexual nature.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

cyanide69 said:


> Warning - This show contains extremely strong violence and scenes of a sexual nature.


All the good stuff :lol:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

stangalang said:


> All the good stuff :lol:


"Banshee" is a Cinemax TV production, which just happens to be sister channel of HBO (nuff said)









ps - Make sure to watch every episode right to the end, even after the end credits have rolled.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

... talking of credits, here's the awesome "Banshee" opening title sequence to whet your appetites.









Warning - NSW


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I've seen all the episodes that have aired and didn't think much of it. I was surprised to hear that it had been renewed for a second season. 

As has been said, contains a lot of violence and nudity.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

"Banshee" - the pilot episode starts tonight Sky Atlantic 10:15pm


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im half way through the first episode and it looks good so far.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

jamest said:


> As has been said, contains a lot of violence and nudity.


Where do i sign up!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Watched this earlier and it got the makings of a good series, with the end of Spartacus and The Following (tonight) some more good series are needed.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Forgot all about this...grrrr


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

kk1966 said:


> Forgot all about this...grrrr


It's on "on demand" if you have sky?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

kk1966 said:


> Forgot all about this...grrrr


On again tonight after The Following


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

The pilot episode is repeated tonight on Sky Atlantic at 11:00pm Tue 30 Apr :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

C'mon, jump on this folks - it's gritty, visceral, "pulpy", tense, sexy & fun.









From the bus crash (before the credits start to roll) the Gok Wan hairdressing IT sidekick, the bar fight with a creative use of a sauce bottle, Amish People, Russian Gangsters, bewbs and an actor from "The Wire" all this deliciously served up in a pilot episode.









... it's going to get soo much better.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

cyanide69 said:


> ... and an actor from "The Wire" ...


I knew Id seen that barman before, but couldnt place him:thumb:

I agree, it has the makings of a great series.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> I knew Id seen that barman before, but couldnt place him:thumb:


Commissioner Burrell "The Gods will not save you" :thumb:












LeadFarmer said:


> I agree, it has the makings of a great series.


Phew, it's a tough crowd in here, maybe I'll resurrect this "Banshee" thread in a few years time. 

There's folks on here only just starting to watch "The Wire" - its 11 years old.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Its never too late to watch The Wire:thumb: In fact the first series of Breaking Bad was filmed in 2008 I think, and Ive only just watched it. Sopranos, wasnt that 2004? Still just as good today.

Looking forward to ep2 of Banshee next week:thumb:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Its never too late to watch The Wire:thumb


True Dat :thumb:

But, I don't want to be banging the "Banshee" drum in a few years time, when it's on now. 

A former member of "Wireistas Anonymous" now a "Fanshee" of "Banshee"


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Bang that drum mate. We can always slag you off next year if its a flop


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Looking forward to ep2 of Banshee next week:thumb:


Wait till you get to episode#3 - it's a humdinger :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I cant even find Sky Atlantic on Virgin...im either going blind or arent meant to watch it


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

kk1966 said:


> I cant even find Sky Atlantic on Virgin...im either going blind or arent meant to watch it


I'm sure you've worked out by now the Sky Atlantic channel doesn't show on Virgin Media. 

However, check out "Hannibal" on Sky Living HD as compensate.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

This is turning into a really good series.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

I'm enjoying , quite gritty and aimed more at the adult end of the market


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I like this, need another season now though, wonder when/if it's coming back.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Watched the series and episode 9makes you flinch if you a man lol


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Just caught up on this week's episode with albino....oooft!!! :what: Wasn't convinced by episode 1 but it has improved quickly and I'm hooked.


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

Mrizzle said:


> Just caught up on this week's episode with albino....oooft!!! :what: Wasn't convinced by episode 1 but it has improved quickly and I'm hooked.


Ouch!


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

I'll never look at Amish ladies the same again.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I like it a lot, got 3 to catch up on


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

There's been a couple of patchy episodes early on but this is developing into a really good series.

I think Kai Proctor is a really interesting character. He's very obviously a bad guy but he's a bit more complex than the usual TV baddie. Oh, and his niece is right saucy.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah she's hot, there's quite a lot of sex in it


----------

